

Stuxnet’s code provides a jump-start for a new generation of cyber weapons. - FSecurePal
http://www.langner.com/en/2010/12/31/year-end-roundup/

======
iwwr
There was an old joke that no sysadmin would be stupid enough to let their
nuclear plant run on Windows, well, the universe produced one such individual.

